# Need Remote Code for Orion TV



## Rob00GT (Mar 10, 2003)

Did a quick search but couldn't find this one. I need a 4 digit code to program a DirecTivo remote to operate a 13" Orion TV.

Any help is appreciated!
Rob


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Try code 0091.


----------



## Rob00GT (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks! That code worked great. :up:


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks also, it worked on my 27" Orion TV.


----------

